# Doctors versus Engineers



## PE-ness (Apr 16, 2009)

So the other day I was at the doctor's office for a routine physical, when the doc says "hey PE-ness, have you ever had a prostate exam?" and I said "why, no, I haven't, why?" So he says "well you probably should, so let's do this thang"







So here I am, thinking "just how bad could this possibly be? It's just a finger", and the Doc says, in his best Dr. Nick accent, "First I'ma gonna sweep my finger to the back, and you're agonna feel lika you're agonna poo." Wait a sec... "Then I'm agonna sweep my finger toward the front, and you're agonna feel lika you're agonna pee"

_"But doc, I don't think I'm quite olllllLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL HOLLLLLLLLY FUUUUUUUUuuuuuuckkkk........... pant pant pant_

NGGGGGGGG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! pant pant pant .... SHITTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!

So that got me thinking about Doctor's handwriting versus engineer's handwriting. I can never read anything my doctor, or any other doctor writes. While my own handwriting is not so hot, I do take pains to write in clear, neat block letters whenever I have to hand-write a note on my designs or such.

So what do you think?


----------



## jmbeck (Apr 17, 2009)

I think that if I were to be in the middle of a digital rectal exam, I'd be way to focused on what was happening to consider handwriting legibility of the offending doctor.

Which leads me to believe that you have an incredible relaxation technique to allow for such thoughts, or perhaps you're a little too comfortable with a finger in your butt.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Apr 17, 2009)

Lots of people go through life with their thumbs up their arse.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Apr 17, 2009)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Lots of people go through life with their thumbs up their arse.


And with some people, their heads.


----------



## Supe (Apr 17, 2009)

And some with other peoples' noses.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Apr 17, 2009)

Supe said:


> And some with other peoples' noses.


Q: What's the difference between arse kissing and brown nosing?

A: Depth perception.


----------



## jeb6294 (Apr 17, 2009)

PE-ness said:


> So the other day I was at the doctor's office for a routine physical, when the doc says "hey PE-ness, have you ever had a prostate exam?" and I said "why, no, I haven't, why?" So he says "well you probably should, so let's do this thang"
> So here I am, thinking "just how bad could this possibly be? It's just a finger", and the Doc says, in his best Dr. Nick accent, "First I'ma gonna sweep my finger to the back, and you're agonna feel lika you're agonna poo." Wait a sec... "Then I'm agonna sweep my finger toward the front, and you're agonna feel lika you're agonna pee"
> 
> _"But doc, I don't think I'm quite olllllLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL HOLLLLLLLLY FUUUUUUUUuuuuuuckkkk........... pant pant pant_
> ...


He didn't have both hands on your shoulders during the "exam" did he? :bananadoggywow:


----------



## dastuff (Apr 17, 2009)

My dad is a doctor and I have never been able to read what he writes in any of the birthday/xmas cards I get from him....

At least mine is legible, albeit sloppy.


----------



## Supe (Apr 17, 2009)

dastuff said:


> My dad is a doctor and I have never been able to read what he writes in any of the birthday/xmas cards I get from him....
> At least mine is legible, albeit sloppy.


My teachers in high school always told me I should have been a doctor. Complete chicken scratch. When I got into engineering in college, they sort of forced us to transition to the capital block letter format. I started writing that way routinely, and now it's the only way I write. It's helped me tremendously, as I can actually read my own writing now. I actually struggle to write anything in cursive other my signature now, and the same goes for writing lowercase letters.


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 17, 2009)

Supe said:


> My teachers in high school always told me I should have been a doctor. Complete chicken scratch. When I got into engineering in college, they sort of forced us to transition to the capital block letter format. I started writing that way routinely, and now it's the only way I write. It's helped me tremendously, as I can actually read my own writing now. I actually struggle to write anything in cursive other my signature now, and the same goes for writing lowercase letters.


My dad only uses capital letters like that...even then it is still chicken scratch.


----------



## Supe (Apr 17, 2009)

snickerd3 said:


> My dad only uses capital letters like that...even then it is still chicken scratch.


If I'm in a rush and it's just for me, it doesn't come out as nice. But since most of what I write goes on a PDF file which somewhat degrades the quality and other people have to read it, I'm a little more cautious. I usually will stick some lined paper behind drawings and such to keep the spacing consistent.


----------



## jeb6294 (Apr 17, 2009)

Supe said:


> My teachers in high school always told me I should have been a doctor. Complete chicken scratch. When I got into engineering in college, they sort of forced us to transition to the capital block letter format. I started writing that way routinely, and now it's the only way I write. It's helped me tremendously, as I can actually read my own writing now. I actually struggle to write anything in cursive other my signature now, and the same goes for writing lowercase letters.


My writing has always been neat but small. I had an elem. teacher who told me I needed to make it so she could read my writing so my next home work assignment had a magnifying glass taped to it.


----------



## dastuff (Apr 17, 2009)

Supe said:


> My teachers in high school always told me I should have been a doctor. Complete chicken scratch. When I got into engineering in college, they sort of forced us to transition to the capital block letter format. I started writing that way routinely, and now it's the only way I write. It's helped me tremendously, as I can actually read my own writing now. I actually struggle to write anything in cursive other my signature now, and the same goes for writing lowercase letters.


I feel that school is what causes most engineers/doctors to write sloppy. Having to scribble down notes as fast as humanly possible lead to my form of chicken scratch. Although now that i'm out of the classroom I've also adopted the all uppercase writing style.

Woman of course are another matter completely, for some reason their writing always seems to trump mine no matter how hard I try.


----------



## MGX (Apr 17, 2009)

I tried to write in cursive some years ago and realized I had forgotten how to make several letters in cursive.

I always hated it and quit the second my grade school was over and it was no longer required.


----------



## Dleg (Apr 17, 2009)

This thread reminds me of a story about my own doctor, who is so scatterbrained that once, at the end of a visit when it was time for him to write my prescription, he pulled a thermometer out of his pocket and attempted to write with it: "Dammit!" he said, "Some asshole has my pen!"


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Apr 20, 2009)

I gave up writing in cursive because it was so horrid. I only write in capital block letters now, except to sign something.

I wonder why we even bother with cursive. just the time a kid gets good with printing, they switch styles on him. I thought it was BS in the 3rd grade, and I still think it is BS.


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 20, 2009)

my mom has beautiful handwriting both print and cursive...she said when she was in grammar school she had to practice daily. one exercise was repeating letters across the page with just enought space in between letter so that when you turned the page 90 degrees you could start all over again writing inbetween the letters you just finished. If the nuns didn't like it you had to start over.


----------



## PE-ness (Apr 20, 2009)

The recurring problem I have with my writing is running out of ink before I am finished.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Apr 21, 2009)

^yuk.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Apr 21, 2009)

PE-ness said:


> The recurring problem I have with my writing is running out of ink before I am finished.


I hear it takes about 45 minutes to re-ink your stamp before having another go at it.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Apr 22, 2009)

Dleg said:


> This thread reminds me of a story about my own doctor, who is so scatterbrained that once, at the end of a visit when it was time for him to write my prescription, he pulled a thermometer out of his pocket and attempted to write with it: "Dammit!" he said, "Some asshole has my pen!"


:doctor:

If I were a doctor I would try that joke on every patient.


----------

